# W-LAN unter SuSE Linux 9.1 - ich raffs nicht!



## riddlerudo (9. Januar 2005)

Ich hab schon so lange nach ner guten Antwort gesucht aber trotzdem nix brauchbares gefunden und deshalb hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt:bin ziemlicher Linux neuling und von daher noch recht blöd was installieren usw. angeht.
Folgendes Problem: Usb stick für wlan unter linux 9.1 zu installierne.hab schon den richtigen treiber gefunden - entpackt und dann es so versucht wie es in der readme steht:
make config eingeben...hmm ich gebs eins und es erscheint der text...das dieser befehl nicht gefunden wurde.
nach langer suche und vielen foren beiträgen ;-) hab ich endlich den befehl ./configure gefunden und ihn benutzt.alles klarppt auch wies in der readme steht bis zu diesem punkt:
If found, the kernel source source directory will be presented as the default selection.  If the default selection is wrong, you may correct it:/usr/scr/
ja und dann drück ich einfach auf enter und er schreibt mir das die installation fehlgeschlagen ist....aaahhhhh.ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei weiterhelfen


----------



## RedWing (9. Januar 2005)

*Re: Wlan unter Linux 9.1-ich raffs nicht!*

Hallo, also erstens einmal:


> Usb stick für wlan unter linux 9.1


Linux ist der Kernel des BS GNU/ Linux und der liegt momentan in Version 2.6 vor.
Was du meinst ist sicherlich die Verionsnummer der Distribution (davon gibt es 
mehrere) SuSE...

2.) 


> If found, the kernel source source directory will be presented as the default selection. If the default selection is wrong, you may correct it:/usr/scr/
> ja und dann drück ich einfach auf enter und er schreibt mir das die installation fehlgeschlagen ist....aaahhhhh.ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei weiterhelfen



Sieht so aus als benötige dein Treiber die Kernel Sourcen...
Hast du schonmal nachgeschaut ob du die entsprechenden Kernel Sourcen
bei dir installiert sind?
Schau im Verz /usr/src nach ob da ein Verz mit dem Namen linux existiert.
Wenn nicht such in yast (ich nehme mal an es handelt sich bei die um SuSE)
nach "kernel-source" installiere es und verusch deinen Treiber dann nochmal
neu zu übersetzen bzw zu installieren...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## riddlerudo (9. Januar 2005)

*Re: Wlan unter Linux 9.1-ich raffs nicht!*

oh man also ich kriegs absolut nich gebacken.also ich hab das mit dem kernel souce probiert aber es erscheint einfach nich das linux verzeichnis...alles was ich habe is.
usr/src/packages/ und darin BUILD - RPMS - SOURCES - SPECS - SRPMS.
und bei yast im "paket" kernel hab ich alles installiert was zur auswahl stand.
ich verzweifel schon an den einfachsten sachen...oh man wie soll das nur weiter gehn!!

bitte um weitere hilfe wenns geht.


----------



## RedWing (9. Januar 2005)

*Re: Wlan unter Linux 9.1-ich raffs nicht!*



			
				riddlerudo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich verzweifel schon an den einfachsten sachen...oh man wie soll das nur weiter gehn
> bitte um weitere hilfe wenns geht.



Nur nicht die Geduld verlieren..

Also das linux Verzeichniss liegt nicht unter /usr/src/packages sondern eins 
drüber also /usr/src.
Das package nachdem du im yast suchen solltest heißt kernel-source und davon
gibts genau einen Eintrag...
Wenn es schon installiert ist aber deine Installation trtzdem nicht geht check mal 
ob du auch als root während der Installation eingeloggt bist...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## riddlerudo (9. Januar 2005)

*Re: Wlan unter Linux 9.1-ich raffs nicht!*

also folgendes-erstmal danke für deine aufmunterung ;-)

ok also ich bin als root angemeldet und hab natürlich nach kernel-sources gesucht aber bei yast nur folgendes gefunden:
Paket: kernel-default und kernel-smp...und default hab ich installiert.sonst gibts kein kernel paket :-( :-(


----------



## riddlerudo (9. Januar 2005)

*Re: Wlan unter Linux 9.1-ich raffs nicht!*

hab jetzt endlich gerafft, das bei meiner Linux version gar kein kernel-sources dabei ist und ichs erstmal vom ftp server runterladen muß ;-) - total bescheuert...also ich.
naja gut der download läuft grad, weils ja nich alzu klein ist und der ftp server auch nich grad der schnellste aber ich meld mich bestimmt nochmal - also bis später *gg*


----------



## riddlerudo (10. Januar 2005)

*Re: Wlan unter Linux 9.1-ich raffs nicht!*

also um ehrlich zu sein bin ich immernoch nicht viel weiter.
ich habe mir jetzt einige pakete runtergeladen.
kernel-source-3.6.5-7.111.19.src.rpm
kernel-source.spm
und dann noch das make paket.
kann mir einer erklären wie ich das jetzt anstallen soll?
weil wenn ich rpm -Uhv und dann das erste paket angebe, dann klappt auch alles und er "installiert" das auch-zumindest wird der balken bis 100 hochgezählt aber irgendwie wird trotzdem das verzeichnis nicht erstellt usw.
und bei dem zweiten hab ich noch weniger ahnung.
gibts da nich zufällig so ein paket, nur mit rpm das man direkt mit yast installieren kann?


----------



## riddlerudo (10. Januar 2005)

oh mein gott ich werd hier noch bekloppt!
ok ok also...ich hab jetzt ein rpm paket gefunden mit dem schönen Namen:
kernel-source-2.6.4-52.i586.rpm ich denke dies is einer der neusten.
ok schön im konquere(oder wie man das schreibt) ausgeführt-oben auf "mit yast ausführen" gedrückt und alles wird schön installiert-tja fast alles.den ganz am ende schreibt er mir dreist:
Fehler in folgenden paketen:
kernel-source...aarrrrrrr.warum zum teufel ist das so?also das verzeihniss wird schon angelegt halt usr/src/linuxxxx/ ich denk einfach das er dann irgend eine Datei oder so nich findet und das nicht zu 100% machen kann.
egal hab ich mir gedacht -jetzt kannse ja wieder versuchen den treiber zu installieren.hat auch alles wunderbar gefunzt mit make config...dann kamen die verschiedenen Fragen über pci und usb usw. und die configuration wurde erfolgreich beendet.dann sollte man als nächstes make all machen und natürlich tat ich das...bis schließlich das dabei rauskam:
Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux-2.6.2-5]:
cc: installation problem, cannot exec `cpp0': No such file or directory
make[1]: *** [get_version] Error 1
./Configure: line 247: scripts/make.opts: No such file or directory

The kernel source tree is version .
Kernel 2.5/2.6 support is highly experimental.
WARNING: the current running kernel is actually version 2.6.4-52-default.
The current kernel build date is Wed Apr 7 02:08:30 2004.

./Configure: line 339: scripts/make.opts: No such file or directory
Alternate target install root directory on host []:

tja und jetzt bin ich schonwieder am Ar***


----------



## RedWing (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo, es sieht so aus als fehlt dir der 
gcc Präcompiler.
Such mal im yast nach dem package "cpp".

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## riddlerudo (11. Januar 2005)

ok hab das gcc problem gelöst und auch die kernel sources neu gemacht(hätte mir mal einer vorher sagen sollen*ggg*)
naja gut dann war irgendwie alles fertich und ich hab dann make config gemacht...eingestallt-also jetzt beim treiber schon und dann make all...
ne zeit lang läuft alles wunderbar nur am Ende schreibt er mir diese Fehlermeldung:
make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/bin/Zydas1201-LinuxDriver-0.3/src/mkmeta'
make[2]: Entering directory `/root/bin/Zydas1201-LinuxDriver-0.3/src/p80211'
if test ! -d /root/bin/Zydas1201-LinuxDriver-0.3/src/p80211/../.tmp_versions; th                                            en \
        cp -rf /usr/src/linux-2.6.4-52//.tmp_versions /root/bin/Zydas1201-LinuxD                                            river-0.3/src/p80211/../ ; \
fi
cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux-2.6.4-52//.tmp_versions': No such file or direct                                            ory
make[2]: *** [default] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/bin/Zydas1201-LinuxDriver-0.3/src/p80211'
make[1]: *** [all] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/bin/Zydas1201-LinuxDriver-0.3/src'
make: *** [all] Error 2


irgendwelche Ratschläge?bin für alles sehr dankbar


----------



## RedWing (11. Januar 2005)

> Servus und willkommen im Club,
> 
> ich hänge gerade am gleichen Problem. Allerdings bin ich, glaube ich mal, ein kleines Stückchen weiter als du. Die besagte Fehlermeldung kannst du umgehen und diese Installation erfolgreich zu Ende bringen, wenn du einfach dieses nicht existierende Verzeichnis erstellst. Dann läuft "make all" und "make install" auch durch.



Siehe auch 
http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-6-34570-0.html

kleiner Tip fürs nächste mal:
Einfach die Fehlermeldung so wie sie ist nehmen und bei google danach suchen 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## JohannesR (11. Januar 2005)

Das hilft leider auch nicht immer, ich haenge seit Wochen an einem Problem mit der Cyrus-SASL-Applikation unter OpenBSD, auch Google konnte bis dato nicht helfen.


----------



## riddlerudo (11. Januar 2005)

also das hat mich doch jetzt wirklich sehr sehr aufgemuntert ;-) - weil das sagt mir ziemlich deutlich das ichs nie schaffen werde-aber noch gebe ich nich auf !


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Januar 2005)

Das größte Problem für Anfänger bei Linux ist die Fülle an möglichen Fehlermeldungen die man bekommen kann - da kann selbst Windows nicht mithalten 
Allerdings weisen Linux-Fehlermeldungen meist auf Fehler des Benutzers hin und nicht des Systems  ;-] 

Ein anderes Problem verursachen die Entwickler. Da sie nicht damit rechnen, das ein Ex-Windows-Benutzer versucht Quellen zu kompilieren, scheren sie sich in den wenigsten Fällen um Hinweise zu Abhängigkeiten.

Ein guter Anfang vor'm kompilieren ist es einen Entwicklungsrechner zu erschaffen und alle üblichen Developer-Pakete zu installieren (entweder bei der Installation schon, oder nachträglich - mit ein wenig mehr suche).  ;-)


----------



## riddlerudo (11. Januar 2005)

naja gut also der eine tipp der zum link führte hat mich schon auf jeden fall weiter gebracht und  auch genau so wies da steht. alles kompiliert und mit make all und make install klappt auch alles ohne fehlermeldung.
das steht dazu in der readme-zumindest in der einen davon ;-)
1) Build the linux-wlan-ng modified driver. complete build instructions in README file. For the impatient: make config;make all; make install

2) Insert the modules found in /lib/modules/2.X.X/linux-wlan-ng and insert your device

ok und wie mach ich das jetzt mit den modulen?vor allem is mir aufgefallen das wenn ich den usb stick reinstecke...sich absolut nix an ihm tut aber meine maus ist dann bis zum neustart nicht mehr am ...komisch oda`?

und ne andere frage...wann genau könnt ich den erwarten, dass der usb stick anfängt zu blinken d.h. das er erkannt wurd o.ä.?wenn ich diese module installiert hab oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## RedWing (12. Januar 2005)

Wie wäre es denn mit google?

Schau mal da:
http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?t=4382

Gruß

RedWing


----------

